# a great day for me to have kids :)



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

First I introduce kenzies kids. Kenzie is a first timer and my bottle baby. She was a bit of a hussy 150 days ago and got in with my traditional and dappled buck. I figured the traditional got her because hes the big guy and I wanted badly to breed her to the dapple. As you can see, total dappled so Im soooo very excited. So here is kenzies 100% buck and doe.

Next is orphan annies. She is also my bottle baby but she was a good girl and waited till I put her in with my brown buck. I was actually keeping a eye more on her because she was on day 155, acted very serious and I have been a nervous wreck because her belly was so big. She kept laying down and pushing a few times then say 'ouch for get this' and get up and move. After a fairly hard pull she gave me a beautiful 88% red doeling. After we got little girl out, she started flopping around and screaming, then stopped breathing. I started beating on her chest, and clearing crap out of her mouth and nose, then my brother tickled her nose with a piece of grass, she sneezed and started going again......no idea what that was all about. She seems better now but I lost about 2 years off my heart lol.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Awe!!! Congrats on the beautiful kids!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice! She looks like our Dalchini. Those babies are so cute. Love Dapples.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you!!! I love my Kenzie. She was a triplet so when I saw her cool color I picked her to be the bottle kid......good thing because her sister is a little goofy


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Congratulations! Definitely some beautiful kids.


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Congrats! Cute!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Love the dapples!! What a day!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

gorgeous kids! glad it all went well!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Aw they are so addorable congratulations.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Love the dapples!! That's exciting that it worked out the way you wanted!:clap:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you. I'm very much in love with the dappled girl. She is so sweet. I told myself that I was going to sell her so I can make money.....now I'm not sure  I like the red girl too. She is so fat and lazy I love it. I think she's going to be a big girl. And the little boy I just try not to play with too much because I know he can't stay and boys are so easy to love lol.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Thank you. I'm very much in love with the dappled girl. She is so sweet. I told myself that I was going to sell her so I can make money.....now I'm not sure  I like the red girl too. She is so fat and lazy I love it. I think she's going to be a big girl. And the little boy I just try not to play with too much because I know he can't stay and boys are so easy to love lol.


I agree! I've told my daughter to not get too attached to the boys after she NAMED them! Lol!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Ooooh weeee, they are so gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

still said:


> I agree! I've told my daughter to not get too attached to the boys after she NAMED them! Lol!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


That's my son.....we are always having the same argument. 
Me- no we can't keep him
Son - why?
Me - he's a boy
Son-so is gizmo starchy and buckshot
Me-they are special
Son-well this one is special to me.
He's doing better but I wish he was more like my daughter.....she say hmmm he's got balls we need to sell him lol


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe the sweet babies..congrats!


----------

